# Email notification of private messages suddenly ain't working for me...



## Kelly Bucheger (Jun 5, 2006)

I've set my options to get email notification of private messages, and this worked fine until about 2 weeks ago. Now it's not happening, and since I don't log on every day, it means I've had some messages that I'd have liked to have known about sooner...

Has this been happening to anybody else?


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

Kelly Bucheger said:


> I've set my options to get email notification of private messages, and this worked fine until about 2 weeks ago. Now it's not happening, and since I don't log on every day, it means I've had some messages that I'd have liked to have known about sooner...
> 
> Has this been happening to anybody else?


No, you are the only one.

Make sure that you do not filter email sent from admin (at) saxontheweb.net


----------



## Kelly Bucheger (Jun 5, 2006)

Harri Rautiainen said:


> No, you are the only one.


Well, dagnabbit, I *have* checked my spam filter. I'll see if there are some other problems on my end.... Thanks!


----------



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

Kelly Bucheger said:


> Harri Rautiainen said:
> 
> 
> > No, you are the only one.
> ...


The Board's odd, I've got issues that noone else has, too.


----------



## fballatore (Dec 15, 2004)

jazzbluescat said:


> The Board's odd, I've got issues that noone else has, too.


Well in my book that would soitenly make you the odd one. Nyuk, Nyuk.


----------

